# Looking for Toy Poodle Breeders Southwest Georgia



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Here's a place to start. Don't skip the multi state links or the breed club links. Those are worth looking into. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





Hoping you find your heart's desire in a poodle soon 🐩


----------

